

Google Glass #ifihadglass Winners - kevingibbon
http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/glass/?c424bb45=t

======
hkmurakami
Quite a few of these winners, particularly the ones who are 'normal' that
Google wanted to have as non-tech nerds, aren't actually going to fork over
the $1000 for the glasses though. A friend of mine, a normal college girl, won
'the right to purchase a pair of Google Glasses', but says that she probably
won't buy them since she can't justify the cost.

The ones who are most likely to fork over the $1000 are the tech nerds who
place comparatively greater value on having early access to such gadgets.
Google is probably going to see a strong skew towards tech nerds greater than
the initial distribution of contest winner backgrounds.

I wonder what's going to happen with the left over Glasses.

~~~
huhtenberg
Quick. There's a clear opportunity for the derivative market of winning Glass
tickets, to buy and sell rights to buy Glass.

~~~
ry0ohki
I checked (had a friend who can't afford it but won)... it's non-transferable
and you need to show up with a credit card and matching id. Sure I could have
them pick up the glasses then use them myself, but Google owns the right to
everything you do with them and can take them back at any time evidently.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
_“Google owns the right to everything you do with them and can take them back
at any time evidently.”_

Could you elaborate? (a source would be helpful) If I understand correctly,
Google retains ownership of the equipment and everything you record is owned
by them?

~~~
ry0ohki
That's what he told me from reading the terms sent. Since this is secondhand,
I don't have the exact quote.

------
untog
Some of these are kind of funny:

 _"I would feel a lot safer walking around at night knowing I could get
directions or a cab without pulling out my phone"_

Putting aside the fact that it isn't really any kind of proactive suggestion,
the idea that you're _less_ likely to be mugged wearing a $1500 pair of
glasses on your face is patently ridiculous. And:

 _"Life is pretty beautiful, isn't it? >> <http://t.co/yWCDnsvIJ6>
#ifihadglass"_

I'm assuming that a certain number were just selected at random...

~~~
notatoad
There was a story a couple of days ago that google had rescinded some
selections, including "#ifihadglass I'd cut a bitch" and "#ifihadglass I'd
throw it in your face". So yes, some of their selections were definitely made
randomly (or else by looking at nothing other than the number of twitter
followers somebody has)

------
karpathy
Hey everyone, I put this site together. It looks like the traffic managed to
crash the entire cs.stanford.edu . (I hope I'm not in too much trouble...)

At least for now though, I've put up a mirror here:
<http://badmephisto.com/glass/>

please do not share this link too widely.

EDIT: web cache works too! (but no pretty pictures)
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=ca...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fcs.stanford.edu%2Fpeople%2Fkarpathy%2Fglass%2F%3Fc424bb45%3Dt)
(thanks codesuela)

~~~
codesuela
You can spread this link too, it has images :)
<http://badmephisto.com.nyud.net/glass/> (<http://www.coralcdn.org/>)

------
photorized
Also, almost 2,000 people misread or misspelled the tag, their contest entries
contained "#ifihadaglass instead of #ifihadglass. It seems Google skipped
those completely, which is too bad, because there were legitimate ideas there.

Earlier visualization of misspelled entries:

[http://blogdotitrendcorporationdotcom.files.wordpress.com/20...](http://blogdotitrendcorporationdotcom.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/screen-
shot-2013-03-28-at-11-35-20-pm.png)

------
photorized
Great analysis. The selection does seem random, considering all the "winning"
entries that were clearly making fun of Google Glass or the contest itself.
There were some blank winning entries too (just the hashtag, with no
explanation). Which is disappointing, because Google was making it sound as
though they would actually read people's entries, and pick ideas:

"We have been overwhelmed, entertained and inspired by your responses."

I also did some analysis of the original contest entries, now trying to think
of a good way to visualize all of them. You can see my early N-grams here:

[http://blog.itrendcorporation.com/2013/03/12/revisiting-
goog...](http://blog.itrendcorporation.com/2013/03/12/revisiting-googles-
ifihadglass-contest-what-do-people-want-to-do-with-glass/)

------
ryhanson
I would have been so pissed if I won and found out I still had to pay $1500!

Don't they also have to fly to New York? I think I heard Chris Pirillo mention
something like that.

$1500 + Round Trip Plane Tickets = Early Access to a device that they may not
like at all? Sure makes me glad I didn't win.

~~~
kevingibbon
Would you have paid $1500 to have an iPhone a year earlier than anyone else in
the world?

~~~
B-Con
Absolutely not. It'll still be there next year.

~~~
ericd
Many of the big market opportunities that result won't be.

~~~
guscost
Big market opportunities _might_ result. You're effectively investing in an
unproven platform with high risk/return.

------
codesuela
Webcache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=ca...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fcs.stanford.edu%2Fpeople%2Fkarpathy%2Fglass%2F%3Fc424bb45%3Dt)

Edit: Oh mirror below <http://badmephisto.com/glass/> On CoralCDN in case it
goes down: <http://badmephisto.com.nyud.net/glass/>

------
dhughes
LeVar Burton ‏@levarburton #ifihadglass It would be a downgrade. -Geordi La
Forge

Funny guy. :P

------
atrus
That's quite an interesting mix of people, it's not all "geeks and nerds"

~~~
w1ntermute
No doubt quite intentional. Google needs some "brand ambassadors" to make
Glass look hip, rather than something that only nerds wear. They definitely
need it, seeing as people wearing Google Glass just look _weird_.

~~~
dandrews
About looking _weird_ : people will get over it. Five years into being the
local Segway guy, nobody in my community gives me a second glance anymore.
Early on I got lots of hoots and hollers, but the novelty has long since worn
off and nowadays I'm just part of the landscape. Glass will be accepted the
same way.

~~~
mcintyre1994
I know where you're coming from, but a lot of the weirdness of glass is what
it actually does. I keep imagining somebody walking around recording everyday
people for no good reason, and find it hard to imagine that being accepted.
The 'novelty' of constantly being recorded by strangers might not wear off.

~~~
jff
It's not constantly recording, it's recording when you decide to start
recording. In the same way that anybody sitting down holding their phone could
actually be recording you.

I swear, Glass gets more FUD on this site than any other product.

~~~
mcintyre1994
I'm aware of that, but it is much less obvious whether glass is recording or
not than whether a phone is. If somebody is pointing their phone's camera at
you, they could be recording you - that's quite noticeable. Glass won't
necessarily have any visible signs that it is recording.

~~~
Shooti
It's been confirmed that it has a blinking red light when it enters record
mode. Doesn't make your point any less valid though since its the _perception_
that counts. It'll be interesting to see if it can get over that wall.

------
nthitz
These are the winners? Seems like a big list of twitter celebrities

------
pazimzadeh
The ideas from people with fewer followers seem better.

------
EGreg
How did "If I had glass, I'd cut a bitch" beat my entry?

<https://twitter.com/GregMozart/status/304338422951206912>

~~~
notatoad
Probably because you said the same thing that a guy with 400k followers said,
and google would rather reach 400k people than 90.

~~~
EGreg
But that still doesn't explain why "I would cut a bitch" won while mine
didn't.

~~~
GHFigs
The explanation is that it doesn't matter what you said. Google cares more
about who you are[1] than what you say you're going to do[2]. Nearly all of
the responses were going to be some variation on the core functions of Glass
anyway, so really they were fishing for cool people, not ideas.

[1]: quoth the word cloud: "social", "media", "marketing", etc. [2]: quoth the
word cloud: "use", "share", "show", etc.

